# Can I say I'm a Freelancer at the airports?



## duarted (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello,

I hope someone can help me with this.

I'm an European and I've been traveling this last year to different places doing some Freelance photography/videography. I always get asked at the airports why am I visiting the country and why have I been in another country before and what do I do and bla bla bla... 

*My question is, can I say I'm a Freelance photographer, although I don't have any registered business? *

And is there a problem in selling the photos/videos to companies that want to buy them without doing any kind of invoices or without having any established business? *What if they are just my friends that ask me to take pictures and in exchange they will pay for my expenses and give me food and accommodation?*

Hope someone can help, I'm kinda confused here


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know about the airport.

Without having an established business you could run afoul of various laws in countries where you sold photos/videos.

Sans a basic contract and other appropriate business documents, like photo/video use licensing documentation, you could find your self ill prepared, in a legal sense, if sued by companies you have done business with.

Here in the USA income in excess of $600 has to be reported to the Internal Revenue Service. States where you have sold photos/videos may expect you to register with them and to forward to them any sales taxes they are due.

Put another way, buy not being a legal established business you put yourself in an extremely weak position, both legally and financially.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 5, 2014)

You can say whatever you want; that is, I believe covered under the first amendment to your constitution, HOWEVER as the airport is private property, the owners, managers and their agents (Read:  "security") don't have to listen to a word you say, and can, for all intents and purposes, toss you out on your ear.


----------



## weepete (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, but you may have problems with that if you don't have a work visa. Normally Tourist Visas don't allow you to work for any pay while you are there and what you describe here "What if they are just my friends that ask me to take pictures and in exchange they will pay for my expenses and give me food and accommodation?" Will be considered working by border authorities in some countries.


----------



## Tailgunner (Nov 6, 2014)

It's not a true or false question, tell them you're vacationing or you're a freelance photographer....what ever you go with, own it!


----------



## runnah (Nov 6, 2014)

Go with international pornographer.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 6, 2014)

Why are you just creating trouble for yourself?

Either get your business registered, do things the proper way for, at least, your country of origin, and then tell the airport officials you're a freelance photographer, OR if you're going to continue to operate the way you do now, just tell them, I was visiting and taking pictures.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 6, 2014)

why are you telling anyone anything?


----------



## JoeW (Nov 6, 2014)

duarted said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope someone can help me with this.
> 
> ...



Okay, some clarification here:

1.  These days, due to terrorism and also students overstaying visas and becoming unwelcome residents of a country, Passport Control/Customs in most countries is asking more questions about "what is your purpose for visiting?".  Who knows, maybe someday a jihadi will say "I am part of a plot to create massive death and destruction in your pagan country and plan to do so in 5 days with the bomb components I have smuggled in my luggage."  So....they continually ask (and many customs declarations forms) ask you to declare your purpose.

2.  Just tell them that you're there for pleasure.  If they ask what you do, say "I'm a photographer."  Most agents will get that people often come to a country to take pictures and tour.  That should be all you need to say.

3.  If you seek to get paying gigs or sell your photos, then depending upon the country you're entering you could start to run in to issues like...do you have a work permit?  Are you selling the photos in that country or back in your homeland?  Can they collect any taxes or VAT off of your work?  Can you verify your credentials (for instance, in Canada you'll likely need a resume, a letter from a prospective client and employer, and a college transcript)?  It's going to vary with each country.  So just keep it simple.  Since you're free-lance and don't have paying shoots already setup, just treat it as if you're a serious hobbyist, visiting to take a butt-load of beautiful pictures you're going to put on your Flickr account.  No need to say that you sell your work to stock photography sites or that you hope to pick up some paying gigs or clients while visiting.

Unless you're traveling with 5 Pelikans of video equipment, just saying that you're a photographer and you are traveling for pleasure--to see the sites and take pictures--that's enough.  To say that you're there for business (when you don't have any business arranged) is only going to complicate matters tremendously for you.

PS:  one other thought...sometimes the border/customs/passport control agent is just making conversation.  They will usually scan in your passport or type in your pp #.  And it may take 30 seconds for their database to determine if you're on a BOLO advisory.  So in the Western countries those agents will often "make conversation" to fill the time and also see if you say anything incriminating.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Nov 6, 2014)

Braineack said:


> why are you telling anyone anything?



Generally speaking, Customs officials are prone to asking questions which they really expect answers to.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh youre telling this to Customs?  I'd tell them nothing, especially that you're here in the country for "business" without a work visa.

"I'm here for travelling and taking pictures."


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Nov 6, 2014)

If I was simply visiting the country and taking photos while I was there, I would simply state that I was a tourist and leave it at that.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 6, 2014)

then do that.  Don't give anyone a reason to deny your access into their country...

This is exactly why Ben Affleck didn't just roll up into Iran and say he was there to Rescue the American embassy workers.


----------



## sashbar (Nov 6, 2014)

The simple answer is No. If you do not have a work/ business visa, you are not allowed to work in the country, and it does not matter whether you  staff or freelance. The only safe answer is "I am a tourist".

You know this Russian anecdote about answering the Customs officer's question:
- Occupation?
- No, just visiting.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Nov 6, 2014)

Braineack said:


> then do that.  Don't give anyone a reason to deny your access into their country...
> 
> This is exactly why Ben Affleck didn't just roll up into Iran and say he was there to Rescue the American embassy workers.



LOL!!


----------



## JoeW (Nov 6, 2014)

Braineack said:


> then do that.  Don't give anyone a reason to deny your access into their country...
> 
> This is exactly why Ben Affleck didn't just roll up into Iran and say he was there to Rescue the American embassy workers.


But wait....you mean that was really Ben Affleck?  I thought that was Tony Mendez.  So you're saying that it was Ben Affleck operating with the work name of Tony Mendez (so no-one would know he was a famous moviestar)?  Very tricky.  So a movie star was posing as a CIA operative who was posing as someone in the movies in order to get the hostages out.


----------



## duarted (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the clarification!

Basically I've not been collecting money on this Freelance trips, I've been trading my photos for accommodation and some living expenses.

And the people I have been doing this are my friends so I don't think there should be a problem to mention that on the customs.

I always say I'm just visiting the country and visiting some friends but some officers just think it's weird that I'm going from one country to another by myself and make too many questions which make me nervous since I'm not sure about my rights


----------



## sashbar (Nov 6, 2014)

duarted said:


> Thanks everyone for the clarification!
> 
> Basically I've not been collecting money on this Freelance trips, I've been trading my photos for accommodation and some living expenses.
> 
> ...



Actually I am not quite sure that you have got it clear enough.  Whatever the method of payment and whether you sell your images or pay with it for services, whether it is friends you are dealing or businesses - this is all may be considered as work. Just think about it - by saying all these things you are putting the Customs officer in a difficult position, because he has to act according to the law. And the law says any work, for money or otherwise, requires a work visa.
You are nervous when you say you are a tourist and travel a lot, wait and see how nervous you will get if you start explaining all that "I am trading my pictures for accommodation and living expenses (which is in effect money) with friends" stuff to the officer... And then he will just ask: "Are you saying you will pay for your trip with pictures that you are going to take in US?"
Keep. It. Simple.


----------



## duarted (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok I got it! Thanks


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 6, 2014)

If you have nothing to hide then be honest as to why you are travelling.  The airport screening personal while seeming underpaid, undertrained and bitter that other people go places they can't, can really mess your plans up if you get caught with any kind of lie.  Being 100% honest is always your best way to travel, unless of course you have swallowed 20 rolls of kodachrome in condoms. They are very harsh of film mules.

Being serious, just be honest with security and passport control.


----------



## Tailgunner (Nov 6, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Oh youre telling this to Customs? * I'd tell them nothing, especially that you're here in the country for "business" without a work visa.*
> 
> "I'm here for travelling and taking pictures."



Agreed! 

I used to tell everyone that I was on vacation and I was a hobby photographer before I made it an official business.


----------

